# Dogs



## spearoj (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone hunt over dogs with slingshots or moving targets/game/FOOD for at matter????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Check Gaffer's posts. Here is one example:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20578-gaffers-squirrel-hunt/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

My great uncle took me fishing often, while his two squirrel dogs roamed the woods nearby looking for squirrel. When they began barking, we knew to pick up the .22 cal. and head towards the barking. This was in the 1950's, in southern Oklahoma.

The dogs would have a squirrel located up in a tree. They were trained such that when we arrived they would move to the opposite side of the tree while barking. Without fail, the squirrel would move around to our side of the tree.

The dogs were also trained to retrieve the squirrel once he hit the ground, instinctively shaking him to ensure he was dead. They were never allowed to witness the skinning, so if they were fed the squirrel, it did not ruin them as retrievers. Sometimes my uncle would have his wife cook squirrels for them, in a stew.

In my experience with quail and squirrel hunting, training and working with dogs is the most enjoyable part.

I think I said about the same thing in the area that Charles noted.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes buddy I hunt with my dogs and ss its grate fun couldn't emagine not doing it to be honest charles has put a link up of one of my hunts


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to hunt squirrels with a dog ... very standard in some places. Stroll through the woods ... dog would tree a squirrel and bark. Go find the dog and tree ... shoot the squirrel. I haven't had the chance to hunt like that in quite a while.

I used to do obedience competitions with doberman pinschers. Part of the training involved retrieving. I worked one of my dogs on retrieving birds as well, and I used to take her out grouse shooting (shotgun). One day I got some strange comments from some guys about the dog. So I offered them the challenge ... throw a bird out into the bush and send our dogs ... see who got the bird first and brought it back. It was no contest ... with her long legs and enthusiasm, my dobe had the bird back in my hands while the other dogs were still thrashing around in the bush.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have heard a fare bit about it but have never tried it, my dog is to damned lazy.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

With a slingshot I guess you do not have to worry about getting a dog that is gun shy from the sound of the shot going off. I still work so I have no dogs.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

i lernt a couple of my dogs late on squirrels but being lurchers they picked it up as easy as that they like the fun of the chase take ya dogs out with you any dog will do it soon as they clock the squirrel thats it there head will be up looking at all times soon as you shoot it let them pick it up then just keep at it its done the trick for me


----------

